# How often do you replace mouse bait blocks in bait stations?



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

2 questions:
Are you seeing evidence of active rodents?
Are there chew marks on the bait blocs?
If you aren't seeing any fresh mouse evidence then the bait is probably working.
If you are seeing mice and the bait is not being touched then you need to switch to a different bait. Often you end up selectively breeding mice that don't like the smell or taste of the bait you are using. This would be one reason for not buying a 5 year supply. Personally, I have rotated brands every 6 months or so but it all depends on the rodent population in your area and how accessible your structure is.


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

chiraldude said:


> 2 questions:
> Are you seeing evidence of active rodents?
> Are there chew marks on the bait blocs?



Yes, saw a mouse in the house and it or another one died in the wall. Didn't catch it in the inside traps. Thought I had the exterior sealed well, but once we had this new mouse, I got the bait stations out and put them on the outside perimeter of the house. Since then, there are just a few slight nibbles taken out of a couple of the bait blocks. No signs of new ones since the bait stations were put out.


----------

